# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كلمـات  كيف تكتب..؟

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف تكتب تلك الكلمات وماهو الصح منها 
أظن أو تكتب أضن
كفـى أو كفا
اتمنى أو اتمنا
وهل هناك فرق بينهما!؟
وفي الحقيقة أريد أن أجعل هذا الموضوع لكل مايشكل علي في اللغة العربية>>فأرجوا الصبر علي

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> كيف تكتب تلك الكلمات وماهو الصح منها 
> أظن أو تكتب أضن
> كفـى أو كفا
> اتمنى أو اتمنا
> وهل هناك فرق بينهما!؟
> وفي الحقيقة أريد أن أجعل هذا الموضوع لكل مايشكل علي في اللغة العربية>>فأرجوا الصبر علي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

** للمشاركة فقط ولعل بعض الأفاضل يصوب لي .

أَظُنُّ ---- من الظن / الشك
أَضِنُّ --- من الضن / الإمساك أوالبخل

كفـى أو كفا 
- قالوا : إذا كان أصل الألف اللينة واوا كتبت الألف في الكلمة على شكل ألف
مثل : دعا لأن أصلها يدعو / سما ... يسمو / نما ... ينمو 
- بينما إذا كان أصل الألف اللينة ياءً كتبت الألف في الكلمة على شكل ياء 
مثل : جرى لأن أصلها يجري / كفى ...يكفي / سعى ... سَعْيّ 


اتمنى أو اتمنا 
نفس القاعدة السابقة : أتمنى --- لأن المصدر تَمَنِّي 
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
فأما قولُك ـ يحفظُك اللهُ ـ :
 قالوا : إذا كان أصل الألف اللينة واوا كتبت الألف في الكلمة على شكل ألف
  مثل : دعا لأن أصلها يدعو / سما ... يسمو / نما ... ينمو
 - بينما إذا كان أصل الألف اللينة ياءً كتبت الألف في الكلمة على شكل ياء 
 مثل : جرى لأن أصلها يجري / كفى ...يكفي / سعى ... سَعْيّ فإنَّ هذا القولَ يصدُقُ على الألفِ الثالثةِ ـ كما مثلت  ـ ،وأما قولك :
اتمنى أو اتمنا 
 نفس القاعدة السابقة : أتمنى --- لأن المصدر تَمَنِّي فهذا لا تنطبق عليه القاعدةُ السابقةُ ؛ لأنَّ الألفَ فيه غيرُ ثالثةٍ ، وهذه الألفُ غيرُ الثالثة تُكتبُ ياء دون النظر إلى أصلِها ، ثم إنَّ هناك فرقًا بين الاسمِ والفعلِ ، وبين المعربِ والمبنيِّ ، وبين العربيِّ والعجميِّ ، وقدْ كنتُ نظمْتُ في ذلك منظومةً منذ زمنٍ بعِيدٍ ، وهذا رابطُها ـ إن أردتِ الاطلاعَ عليها ـ :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=64069
هذا ، والله الموفقُ ، والسلام .

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
> فأما قولُك ـ يحفظُك اللهُ ـ :
> قالوا : إذا كان أصل الألف اللينة واوا كتبت الألف في الكلمة على شكل ألف
> مثل : دعا لأن أصلها يدعو / سما ... يسمو / نما ... ينمو
> 
> - بينما إذا كان أصل الألف اللينة ياءً كتبت الألف في الكلمة على شكل ياء 
> 
> مثل : جرى لأن أصلها يجري / كفى ...يكفي / سعى ... سَعْيّفإنَّ هذا القولَ يصدُقُ على الألفِ الثالثةِ ـ كما مثلت ـ ،وأما قولك :
> اتمنى أو اتمنا
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعمَ الفائدة
جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> اتمنى أو اتمنا






> الألفَ فيه غيرُ ثالثةٍ ، وهذه الألفُ غيرُ الثالثة تُكتبُ ياء دون النظر إلى أصلِها ، ثم إنَّ هناك فرقًا بين الاسمِ والفعلِ ، وبين المعربِ والمبنيِّ ، وبين العربيِّ والعجميِّ


جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------

